# Triumphant Journey, A Self-Guided Workbook for Eating Disorders



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 13, 2010)

Triumphant Journey, a Self-Guided Workbook
by Joanna Poppink, MFT
December 22, 2009

_Triumphant Journey, a Self-Guided Workbook_ is a free online workbook to help you recover from an eating disorder.

This is a step by step action plan that can guide you to your genuine healing path.  You can use it on your own.  You can use it as preparation for beginning treatment.  You can use it with your psychotherapist as an aspect of your recovery work.

Topics Include:

kinds of overeaters 
benefits of moderate eating 
dilemmas for the overeater 
personal tools needed 
how secrets relate to overeating 
affirmations
Special Exercises to:

stop overeating 
increase inner strength 
discover secrets 
develop self respect
*Table of Contents* 


Introduction 1 - Idea for Triumphant Journey Begins 
Overview 
About the Author 
Tragedy in Overeating Answers that Don't Work  
Preparation  
Personal Rewards in Freedom From Food Tyranny  
The Dilemma in Recovery  
Preparation for the End of Overeating  
Exercise 1  
Exercise 2    
Exercise 3    
Exercise 4    
Exercise 5    
Exercise 6    
Exercise 7    
Exercise 8    
Exercise 9    
Exercise 10    
Exercise in Kindness    
Necessity of Inner Secrets   
Are you curious about your secrets?    
Time of Decision    
The Darker Side of Secrets - Moving to the Unknown  
Roots of Inner Secrets  
More Subtle Causes of Inner Secrets  
The Creation of an Overeater  
Discussion of Mary's Story   
Mary Grows Up - Early Stages of Becoming an Overeater  
Mary Grows Up - Adult Stages of Being an Overeater  
The Way Out  
Inner Secret Discovery Questions 1-9  
Inner Secret Discovery Questions 10-20    
Secret Discovering Exercises   
Action Steps 1-3   
Action Steps 4-6    
Action Steps 7-9    
Action Steps 10-12    
Next Appointment with Yourself
 
_Joanna Poppink, MFT, is a Los Angeles psychotherapist who specializes in eating disorder recovery.  She works privately with adults who suffer from eating disorders such as anorexia nervosa, binge eating, bulimia nervosa, purging, and with people who are trying to understand and help a loved one who has an eating disorder.  Her clinical work addresses the psychological and emotional aspects of recovery._


----------



## Andy (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Triumphant Journey, a Self-Guided Workbook for Eating Disorders*



David Baxter said:


> Triumphant Journey, a Self-Guided Workbook
> by Joanna Poppink, MFT
> December 22, 2009
> 
> ...



Is this just basically for OE or do you think you can apply it to other ED's?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Triumphant Journey, a Self-Guided Workbook for Eating Disorders*

I believe it's primarily about overeating, emotional eating, etc. However, Joanna Popink is a psychotherapist who treats the full spectrum of eating disorders, and her web site includes additional articles and resources for other eating disorders including anorexia, bulimia, etc., as well as a support forum.


----------

